# Anubias nana - trimming advice (due to algae)



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

*H2o2*

one part hydrogen peroxide and 2 parts water. dip for 5 to 10 minutes, rinse well. Works for me there are other remedies. 
my 2 pennies,
big o


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

x2 the algae should turn pink and fall off in a day or 2


----------



## crazymittens (Jun 4, 2012)

That means removal. Ugh. Guess it could be worse. Thanks, guys.


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

crazymittens said:


> That means removal. Ugh. Guess it could be worse. Thanks, guys.


No, what do u mean removal? No removal, or trim. Just dip.
What is your plant attached to?
We'll you have to take it out of your tank, if that's what removal means.


----------



## crazymittens (Jun 4, 2012)

That is what removal means. 

It's a new tank, so the roots won't be too attached. Just a huge hassle to re-tie the things afterward.


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

crazymittens said:


> That is what removal means.
> 
> It's a new tank, so the roots won't be too attached. Just a huge hassle to re-tie the things afterward.


My bad, I thought u were going to remove the leaves:hihi:... Then dip.
All good then!:hihi:


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

If you don't wanna remove, heavily spot dosing of excel with a syringe over like a 2 week period should kill it all, just hit like every other day or so. If it was me I'd pull it and bleach dip it for a few seconds. Good luck.


----------



## crazymittens (Jun 4, 2012)

Removed them all, dipped in 1:2 peroxide:water for 15 minutes, then 2-3 minutes in straight peroxide. In future I'll be getting a lot more than just the one dinky 500ml bottle...

The algae has already turned reddish, will report back!


----------



## ftwchopper (Nov 12, 2011)

A couple SAE's or amano shrimp may trim some of that down...


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

They look high enough up in the water column that you could do a big water change and while the water level is low spray them with 3% H2O2 right out of the bottle (no diluting). Allow 10min dwell; no rinsing is needed for these then fill the tank. They will fizz a bit then the BBA turns greyish white or sometimes purplish pink & dies in a few days. After about a week you can rub them with your fingers, or a toothbrush, or some of the fish will peck at it to remove it.

Or you could remove them as stated and dip. However, I've had great success on anubias by dipping 5min in straight 3% H2O2 (no diluting) then plop them right back in the tank...no issues (roots & all).


----------



## crazymittens (Jun 4, 2012)

The fish have been going nuts on the stuff since the plants were introduced into the tank several weeks ago. Now that it's pink, fish even more nutso.

And yeah, I've been waiting for a local grower to offer some Red Cherry Shrimp or equivalent - I need to start breeding them, then introduce into the main tank. (otherwise fish would just eat them all at once)


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

So is it safe to put the anubias back into the tank after I've dipped it? I'm having the same issue.


----------



## crazymittens (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes, just rinse it off first.

Also...your mileage may vary...80-90% of my anubias leaves melted within 24 hours post-dip. I may have been too aggressive...


----------



## spyke (Oct 14, 2010)

If worse comes to worse, you can always trim the leaves off if h2o2 doesn't work. It'll grow back.


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

Big O said:


> one part hydrogen peroxide and 2 parts water. dip for 5 to 10 minutes, rinse well. Works for me there are other remedies.
> my 2 pennies,
> big o





jfynyson said:


> They look high enough up in the water column that you could do a big water change and while the water level is low spray them with 3% H2O2 right out of the bottle (no diluting). Allow 10min dwell; no rinsing is needed for these then fill the tank. They will fizz a bit then the BBA turns greyish white or sometimes purplish pink & dies in a few days. After about a week you can rub them with your fingers, or a toothbrush, or some of the fish will peck at it to remove it.
> 
> Or you could remove them as stated and dip. However, I've had great success on anubias by dipping 5min in straight 3% H2O2 (no diluting) then plop them right back in the tank...no issues (roots & all).


+1 agree^^...I never rinse...I just did 3ml to every gallon and killed my bba in my 55g...I turned filters off, spot treated 3ml to each gallon, let sit 20 minutes, turned filters back on, now bba has turned reddish and almost gone...I did get to the root of my cause...I added more co2 and hydor water pump to circulate water better...good luck


----------



## birdermom (Jun 10, 2013)

I am getting the same problem and have read lots about improving circulation...would air stones help? powerhead? Also, can any shrimp that would help survive angelfish?


----------



## bl024292 (Jun 21, 2013)

Ottos, they tore up my black beard algae

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

bl024292 said:


> Ottos, they tore up my black beard algae
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


Sorry to revive this thread, what? Otos tore up or 'ate' your BBA? Was it alive or already pink when they did? I am also looking for a 'something' to help with my BBA issues, (not gonna be pressurized co2 $$$) but maybe amano shrimp?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

crazymittens said:


> Yes, just rinse it off first.
> 
> Also...your mileage may vary...80-90% of my anubias leaves melted within 24 hours post-dip. I may have been too aggressive...


Yeh I think you did a very strong/long dip there. I'd done a bleach dip (extremely diluted) i left the anubias in for 30 mins (emphasis on overly diluted like only 1/3 the recommended dose per gallon). My anubias survived but some other plants were not happy with me for that one! I recently received some new anubias in the main an did a stronger ratio and only 5 mins per a plant in bleach:water solution. 
That said.. seeing how much algae was covering your leaves even if it was killed the leaf would most likely be damaged from not getting any light for a long while with the algae there and die anyways. If the rhizome looks healthy (green) just leave it be, it may be slow but they can bounce back ^^


----------

